#  -
.   ,    -               1  2021.?      ?

----------

> .   ,    -               1  2021.?


!  -    ,    .      ,            ,   ,   . 



> ?


   ,    .  ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,            ,   ,   .


  ,  ,      .

----------

> ,  ,      .


 !        ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


   ,      :Frown:

----------

> ,


,

----------

> !  -    ,    .      ,            ,   ,   . 
> 
>    ,    .  ,


 -       ,     ,     ...

----------

> -       ,     ,     ...


,      , ,    ,   xsd-   ....

----------

100%   "  ",        .



> ,      , ,    ,   xsd-   ....

----------

,    ,

----------

> ,    ,


     ?   ,  -      ?

----------


## AndreyZh

> ?   ,  -      ?


      XSD    -      ,       , .. *  ,* **   :Wow:

----------

> XSD    -      ,       , .. *  ,* **


 .    ,                2  2021.
,       ?         ?

----------


## AndreyZh

> ,       ?


 



> ?


 ,

----------


## Olegn_g

!  ""    /    (    ),    .    ,  /,      2000 .     "".      ,      , ,       ,    " ".   ,      -   "" (   1  1) -  "-",   .  :      /       XL  ( 4 . 2020 ),   ...         https://fsrar.su/egais-roznica-alko/...kogolyu-i-pivu       , , . -       -  !

----------


## ZZZhanna

> :      /       XL  ( 4 . 2020 ),   ...


..     ,  ?

----------


## Olegn_g

> ..     ,  ?


   xml   4 .2020    ,      1 .2021          4  2020  .     "-",   "-"   -    UTM    "-" https://fsrar.su/programma-dlya-dekl...gais-deklarant https://alkodek.ru/instructions/     (     ),       ..    XLS    (    , /  /   ).

----------


## Olegn_g

"-" (   "" ..  )   1 :  (   12) - 1250 ./;  - (   11  12    7  8) - 1500 ./.    .      /    ""    " "  .

----------

> "-" (   "" ..  )   1 :  (   12) - 1250 ./;  - (   11  12    7  8) - 1500 ./.    .      /    ""    " "  .


, ,   .

----------


## buhgalterij-baza2012

&#171;&#187;   triar.su,        ,     ,        -500 .,   --300 .

----------


## AndreyZh

> , ,   .


  ,   ... ,  -        , ..    :




> " "    "-"        ,      .    ,     ,     June 30, 2021

----------

> " "    "-"        ,      .    ,     ,     June 30, 2021


, .    -  .

----------

> , .    -  .


   ,   .  .         .    .  !

----------


## ZZZhanna

> " "    "-"        ,      .    ,     ,     June 30, 2021


.    11  12,   .
   "     ".
      ?

----------

> .    11  12,   .
>    "     ".
>       ?


 ,   ,       , ..    . , ,    ,    .

----------

> .    11  12,   .
>    "     ".
>       ?


        ,           . ,      (   11  12).     ,       7  8.

----------

. ,         .

----------

> . ,         .


,  .   ,  



> ,     1  2021    .

----------

! -       ?      2021 ,  ((

----------

> ! -       ?      2021 ,  ((

----------


## buhgalterij-baza2012

5100,   8670,  13000

----------

> 5100,   8670,  13000


  ...  ,

----------


## buhgalterij-baza2012

,   ,    

    .    . 
   5100  .          .    10  .     ((

----------

> ,   ,    
> 
>     .    . 
>    5100  .          .    10  .     ((


   ,    .   ,   1  7400

----------


## buhgalterij-baza2012

, .           .   ,   .    ( 50 )

----------

-    ,   2020,  11,12,     21 ,   7,8.

----------


## ZZZhanna

**,  7  8  ?

----------

> 7  8  ?


 8. ,    . ,  .       12 -  .

----------

> **,  7  8  ?






> 8. ,    . ,  .       12 -  .


,       .      ,    .      , ,  ,    . ,    -    , ..     /.

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,    .


 ,     ,        -.  ?

----------

> ,     ,        -.  ?


 ,       ,        xml.     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,       ,


.
  ,       1        .           -  .

----------

> .
>   ,       1        .           -  .


 ,    xml-     (/),    xml-   ,      .       -,       .     11  12 ( 7 8) ,      -     ,  " " . 
            .     ,       4  2020,      1 . ,  ,

----------

> !  -    ,    .      ,            ,   ,   . 
> 
>    ,    .  ,


Alkoplusnet 2021   7  8     3.0.8 (4.0.2)

----------

> ,    xml-     (/),    xml-   ,      .       -,       .     11  12 ( 7 8) ,      -     ,  " " . 
>             .     ,       4  2020,      1 . ,  ,


 !   .     -.  7  8.    11  12.

----------


## = zakon =

1-  2021    12,
    12    8 ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 1-  2021    12,
>     12    8 ?


 !

  .

----------


## = zakon =

> !
>   .


     , 
 :Smilie:

----------

> Alkoplusnet 2021   7  8     3.0.8 (4.0.2)


   .   ,     ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


,   ,  ,  -  , ,           -   :Smilie:

----------


## = zakon =

> ,   ,  ,  -  , ,           -


  :Smilie:

----------

> ,   ,  ,  -  , ,           -


,  !    !  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Dimch

> , ,   .


           ?

----------


## = zakon =

12  8.
 -       .
    12      8  :yes: 
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/7SkCe8nFu8_rcw￼
      .

----------

> ?


  , ,    .     ,    .    ,         ,   -

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


    ,   ,     ,     ,       ,  ,        . 
         .

----------


## = zakon =

> .


  :Smilie:

----------

> .


 ,        .      ,

----------


## Olegn_g

> ,        .      ,


! ,      "" -   ,     ...
 " "        7  8   23 .     -          ,      ...

----------


## Dimch

> ,   ,     ,     ,       ,  ,        . 
>          .


    .
        , ,    " "                          .
       ,              -  -  ,   " "    .
              .
       .       ,        ?

----------

> 


 ,    .      ,     ,  .    ,    ...     ,        . 



> ?


   ,

----------


## lab

!
              .     9   7,     -  4  5.     ,    ?  -  -

----------

> !
>               .     9   7,     -  4  5.     ,    ?  -  -


 !
    , ..       .   ,  ,     .

----------

> 1-  2021    12,
>     12    8 ?


         12    8.
,    -   xml,   .
  ,     8         . ( ""  "100000000018"  "100000000013")

  .
drive()google()com/file/d/1Hs0y-RCILfLRBjg6PJLii711PP4oLJiK/view?usp=sharing
 -   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

**,   !  ,    , , ,    .

----------


## Dimch

> **,   !  ,    , , ,    .


        ""    .
:facepalm
   !!!!!

----------

> ""    .
> :facepalm
>    !!!!!


    ,  ,    .       )
drive()google()com/file/d/1Hs0y-RCILfLRBjg6PJLii711PP4oLJiK/view?usp=sharing

      ,       xml  . 
   "."  ,     12      8.      5.04.21,    29.03.21       .
      .

----------

> **,   !  ,    , , ,    .


      2020 ,      xsd     uchet-info.

----------

> **,   !  ,    , , ,    .


     .   ,     1  2021

----------

!   ,     ?       1  2021 ?     ?

----------

> !   ,     ?       1  2021 ?     ?


, .

----------

> , .


!      ,     ... ,        ?

----------

> !      ,     ...


   397 ,     . 




> ,        ?


   ... ,  ,  / .

----------

,      .       .   .   :     (            )    ,       ,   (   )  ,        (      ). ,     ,               ,           (        \\).    :       -- (    5.0      2   3.0  )- \- . :   - !     pdf\html (        )!-     -  \- .     ,        ,         , .   \\\    .  ,   ,    ,   ,   ..)       .

----------

> pdf\html


 .    xml,  ,       .
 ,        ,  -    ,        .

----------

> \\\


.   ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 1-  2021    12,
>     12    8 ?





> ,   ,  ,  -  , ,           -


, , ,  .

   12  -. .     .    8.
      -   .

----------

> 


 :-      "" (      xml),     )       ,   .         -   .

----------

> "" (      xml)


    ,         ,        .          "".       ,    )

----------

[QUOTE=;55140321].   ,  [/QUOT
    "  xml" .   ,   .

----------


## = zakon =

> , , ,  .
> 
>    12  -. .     .    8.
>       -   .


  :Smilie:

----------

> ,         ,        .          "".       ,    )


    , ? 
     ,  .     ,       /

----------


## ++

.
    "    ",         ".", "",   "1", ""       , ""   .   ,      .
            .
 ,  ,   ,       - .

 ,
.

----------

> ,  ,   ,       - .


 ,  ,  / ,  . ,     ( ),  ,     . ,      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> !      ,     ... ,        ?


      ..   ,       ?

----------

> ..   ,       ?


 .     ,             .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,             .


 ,   ,     ,

----------

> ..   ,       ?


   ,   ,     ,    .  ...     ,     . 
        .      ( " " ,      )  ,   . 
,   ,    ,    / /.

----------

!
       ? ?   12    -,        8 .   ,     (.  .).         ,   .     ?    ?

----------

> !


! 



> ? ?


, .   ,        



> ,   .     ?    ?


 ,      . 




> ,     (.  .)


    , ?  ,

----------

> ! 
> 
>     , ?  ,


    ,    . 
,  !

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,   ,     ,    .  ...     ,     .


+100

----------


## 7

> !
>               .     9   7,     -  4  5.     ,    ?  -  -


, !
       .   -    ?

----------

11  ( , ),   12.   7  ,   8.   ?
  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 7  ,   8.   ?


.

----------

!  , , ,      ,     .  8     

   "dbo.R440_O38_Ref_Producer".

----------

> !  , , ,      ,     .  8     
> 
>    "dbo.R440_O38_Ref_Producer".


     ,  ?   ,

----------

> "dbo.R440_O38_Ref_Producer".


  ,   ? 



> 8


       12  ()     8 ,  ,

----------

> 12  ()     8 ,  ,


   ,    !

----------

> ,  ?   ,


     ?  -    ( 404),    .       ?

----------

> ,    !


ring  natali  mail.ru

----------

> !
>        ? ?   12    -,        8 .   ,     (.  .).         ,   .     ?    ?


   ,    ,       ,      .

----------

> ,    ,       ,      .


,       .
     ,  .   ,   .
  ,    . 
  .    .   -  (       ),    -

----------

> ,     ,        -.  ?


          7  8 
  excel   xml.

----------

.      (8)    -.    declbeer  ukit  me

----------

,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


    .
     -   .

----------

> .
>      -   .


  . ,  !    ,

----------


## AndreyZh

> -   .


    ?      **      , ..   11  12  1  2021  "" ,    XML,  ( : https://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=23137),      : https://declarant.makarushin.ru/convert2/

----------


## Olegn_g

!    " " (   1250 ./1 )  3-    : 1)   -   ,   -  .           1  (    ) - 9 ,           .  22       ,    9  -  "0" ,    ; 2)                  -    - ,       ; 3)       " ",      " ".  -  ....

----------


## ZZZhanna

.   ,      .





> " "


   - . ,     "",  -  .  -  -  .

----------

> " "


 .  .

----------

> " "


        .

----------


## Dimch

1   , 
    :           .
     .
              .
      .

----------


## Olegn_g

> .  .


 ,     ,   .    /  " "     -        . , " ",   3-     12     2021 ,  3-   ,     31.12.2021 ,       "".  /      ,     -   31.12.21   ...

----------

> 1   ,


   1. Ÿ   ,         .       -     ,     .     -     1    ,  .    " ".

----------

> .      (8)    -.    declbeer  ukit  me


 uchet-info   .
   .        :
< =" 479" ="">      
< =" 479">     .

----------

> .      (8)    -.    declbeer  ukit  me


     .
< =" 53" ="">
<>
<>643</>
<>356274</>
<>26</>
<> -</>
</>
<> </>
<> </>
<>53</>
</>
</>
</>
</>

 :
< =" 53">
<>
<>643</>
<>356274</>
<>26</>
<> -</>
</>
<> </>
<> </>
<>53</>
</>
<></>
</>
</>

----------


## Dimch

,      ,                       ,      .         .

----------

> ,      ,                       ,      .         .


 ,

----------

8   ,    ,    ,   :       ,    "       ".   ?    ?

----------

> 8   ,    ,    ,   :       ,    "       ".   ?    ?


,  ,   1   .         .   12 ,  8 .     8 ,    1   .

----------

!

----------

> !

----------


## id160508548

, ,  .
      .        xml.    :
"            -    xml.sig.zip.enc"
   -    
       -,     (5.0)

----------

> , !
>        .   -    ?


,   ,   -   .     ?
      -   -   "   -   "

----------

!   !    ,     ,    ,  .         (((( 

"        "      " ()"  ""  ()" 

      ?

----------

> ,   ,   -   .     ?
>       -   -   "   -   "


      .   -  .
 .
  .  .
   .

----------


## RIDD

!

 .  ,    3, 4, 6, 7, 8, 10.        1 - 6 .
    29   300 .     -,       .     ?    -    7,8,11,12.        ,   .
     ?

----------

> !   !    ,     ,    ,  .         (((( 
> 
> "        "      " ()"  ""  ()" 
> 
>       ?


        .     .    .

!     :Smilie: )): (12 , !   )--> (  8 )-->(8 )-->  (  ).
  !

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


 ,      ?

----------

> ,      ?


     ,     .      ,        .     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,     .


    ?
   ,        ,  ,  .




> ,


   ,   - .

----------

> ?
>    ,        ,  ,  .
> 
> 
>    ,   - .


    .       ,    ?

----------

> , ,  .
>       .        xml.    :
> "            -    xml.sig.zip.enc"
>    -    
>        -,     (5.0)


    ,  -,     ,        xml   xml.sig.zip.enc

----------

> !   !    ,     ,    ,  .         (((( 
> 
> "        "      " ()"  ""  ()" 
> 
>       ?


    ,    -.   , ,       1 ,  2 ,  1 .      = 1 ( ) + 2 () - 1 () = 2  ( )

----------

> ,





> ,   - .


  :       (11  12)    (7  8),    .       ,  .



> .       ,    ?


    ,   .            (      31  2021)

----------


## deklarant_

> !
> 
>  .  ,    3, 4, 6, 7, 8, 10.        1 - 6 .
>     29   300 .     -,       .     ?    -    7,8,11,12.        ,   .
>      ?


  ( 300 .)  2018       .  2018  2020  -   N 171- (.  28.12.2017)     3  10 (  ),   2021    6(  )
    22.11.1995 N 171- (.  22.12.2020),  14, .1
 ,     ( 300      )      .
https://fsrar.gov.ru/voprosy-i-otvet...rirovaniequest  16  2021 .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,  -,     ,        xml   xml.sig.zip.enc


    "" http://forum.fsrar.ru/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=104116

----------

> "" http://forum.fsrar.ru/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=104116

----------


## deklarant_

https://fsrar.gov.ru/news/view?id=3650
       \ \
20.04.2021

----------

> ,   ,   -   .     ?
>       -   -   "   -   "


   .  ,         .

----------

> .  ,         .


 ? 
,  ,    ,   ,

----------

, .

----------

> ? 
> ,  ,    ,   ,


,  .

----------

> ,  .


  .  ,  !

----------

> 


   , 5     1.5

----------


## deklarant_

> ! -       ?      2021 ,  ((


  5.     http://www.uchet-info.com/static/sober/td.pdf

----------

> , 5     1.5

----------

> !
>               .     9   7,     -  4  5.     ,    ?  -  -


 !         .    -    ?

----------

, HELP
    .      +/- 300   .
  ,         .
   396    ,      2     10,   ?

,   ,  ...      xml  ? 

.

----------

> , HELP
>     .      +/- 300   .
>   ,         .
>    396    ,      2     10,   ?
> 
> ,   ,  ...      xml  ? 
> 
> .


      ,    ,    . http://forum.fsrar.ru/viewtopic.php?...29641&start=20 
  : 
   .   3, 5, 6, 7, 9, 10, 11, 12.
     XSD.
  , -    ,       502 Bad Gateway.      .
    ,      :
1.    : ,   ..
2.   :         N="1"
3.   :  12

----------

-         4   5  396 ?

----------

> .  ,         .


  ?

----------

, .   2  4 .

----------

> , .   2  4 .


   4   5 -    ?         - ,   ?

----------

- 4  5 ?

----------

> !  -    ,    .      ,            ,   ,   . 
> 
>    ,    .  ,


 Alcobeer   ,.     .

----------

> Alcobeer   ,.     .


    ,

----------

, !
      3 .2021.
      . ..      .
    .
      : "...  ,    . ,   ,    , ,     "      2021"  05.10.2021 .   .      ,  ,    ,     09.01.2022 .  "     2021"   ,      ."
 - .

----------

> , !
>       3 .2021.
>       . ..      .
>     .
>       : "...  ,    . ,   ,    , ,     "      2021"  05.10.2021 .   .      ,  ,    ,     09.01.2022 .  "     2021"   ,      ."
>  - .


    ?

----------

!

 ,      4  5?    ?

!

----------

8. 
 4        ...

----------



----------

1  2021                    (  14  2021 .  158).

-       ?

----------


## masik777

> ,    ,    . http://forum.fsrar.ru/viewtopic.php?...29641&start=20 
>   : 
>    .   3, 5, 6, 7, 9, 10, 11, 12.
>      XSD.
>   , -    ,       502 Bad Gateway.      .
>     ,      :
> 1.    : ,   ..
> 2.   :         N="1"
> 3.   :  12


,        .13:       .. 
    , ,  -   .   .          -   maxnal@list.ru

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .13:


 13 -  ,   12   8   .

----------


## masik777

> 13 -  ,   12   8   .


 ,   7  8 .       1.   . 13   .       ,  ,        . ..     ? .     .  ,    .    ..   ,    .

----------


## 77

,    25(    ?             .    0.082 1.     4          ?          ? 2.   ?          ?          . 3.      ?     ?4.        ?   ?

----------


## 77

> ,    25(    ?             .    0.082 1.     4          ?          ? 2.   ?          ?          . 3.      ?     ?4.        ?   ?


                ,              ,   ?

----------

> ,    25(    ?             .    0.082 1.     4          ?          ? 2.   ?          ?          . 3.      ?     ?4.        ?   ?


     ,      ,     .
 .    .      ,      .            .

----------

04.07.2022

 ,      ,     17.12.2020  396              ,   ()   ,    ,          , , ,            .
    ,

----------


## kodesh

,              " "?
: 0.2

----------


## Dimch

?
׸?
?

----------

